# Baldwin County Hunting Club?



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Have any of you heard of Baldwin County Hunting Club? \

Its on Highway 112, east or northeast of Loxley, near the Florida line. They have a good reputation for being honest and law-abiding, so I'm looking for some contact info. Any help would be appreciated.


this is for my brother (former GW and spanish fort police officer). he had to leave his last club near white house fork due to one of the members dumping corn out all over the place and constant trespassing on and off-season. he doesn't want to have to worry about that stuff and is looking for some decent, honest people to share a lease with. he's had recommendations for BCHC from three different people, but he can't find any contact info for the people who run the club.

thanks!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dont know if this is it but it might help. Go to the land/lease section.

http://www.aldeer.com/


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

lol... thanks. i'm i guess what you could call a "regular" on that site. 4100+ posts in the last 7 years...



thanks for the tip, though.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bamachem (6/9/2008)*lol... thanks. i'm i guess what you could call a "regular" on that site. 4100+ posts in the last 7 years...
> 
> thanks for the tip, though.


There are several of us on here that frequent both the PFF and ALDEER.


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes Sir, (thanks) Sorry Chris.


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

> *SplitTine (6/9/2008)*Dont know if this is it but it might help. Go to the land/lease section.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aldeer.com/




Hahaha... Sorry bout that Andy...:doh:doh


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I was a member of Baldwin County Hunting Club my whole life when it was in the delta before the state bought all the land.It was the oldest hunting club in the state and they wanted to keep it together so they started searching and found the piece of land they have now.I think they have had the piece of land on hwy.112 since 1998(don't hold me to that)I said all of that to say this my dad and my uncle still hunt there and love it they absolutely have a ton of deer.I have been a few times with him and you rarely go without seeing something.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Wild ***** (6/24/2008)*I was a member of Baldwin County Hunting Club my whole life when it was in the delta before the state bought all the land.It was the oldest hunting club in the state and they wanted to keep it together so they started searching and found the piece of land they have now.I think they have had the piece of land on hwy.112 since 1998(don't hold me to that)I said all of that to say this my dad and my uncle still hunt there and love it they absolutely have a ton of deer.I have been a few times with him and you rarely go without seeing something.




thanks for the info!



can you ask you dad or uncle for a contact name and number for me? THANKS!


----------

